Ask HN: Want to understand Hardware. Best resources for ~0 tech background? - ach94er
======
GraySmith
what do you mean "understand hardware"? there are a variety of levels of
understanding.... if you want to design circuits, there are some great texts
out there. If you want to know enough to build your own computer, that is not
terribly difficult. Could you be more specific in your question?

~~~
ach94er
yes, now I see it was too generic. At this point, I'm afraid I know too little
to even ask the right question. Need a more proper research :)

Basically, I meant the basic understanding of what is chip, what are circuits
and transistors, how Software ane Hardware communicate, etc.

